# High Heart Rate When Training Question



## Newlander (Jan 26, 2012)

I am just starting back into riding after a two year hiatus and trying to build a plan from friels training bible. Hitting a few road bumps in terms of trying to figure out LTHR so I can figure out my hr zones and what not for my base rides.

For instance the other day I went on a ride with a friend and I was riding along feeling it a bit but not feeling like I was going to die or anything, anyway my heart rate was around 191 for a decent bit of the ride (not a hill). Then on another part of the ride we were riding on the flats at a real cruisy pace and my hr was still in high 160's and low 170's while feeling really fresh (cardio wise).


Anyway, does any one have any advice on what sort of number I should use for my LTHR?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Remember that HR is a lagging indicator... it takes a while to respond to efforts. For me it's easier to do HR-focused work on an indoor trainer because I can keep a steady pace for a long period and let the HR gradually creep up to the threshold zone. 

With time and practice you can learn what level of effort roughly corresponds to LTHR, and get better at cruising in that range. But first I suggest a fair amount of trainer time, figuring out "how hard is hard"


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

You need to do some sort of test to figure out your LTHR. Just picking and choosing from a ride isn't going to give you a decent indicator. 

191 isn't an unreasonable number, thought it would be on the high end of the spectrum. 160-170 is a bit more typical. The only way to know is to test.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

some important details left out like age, what sort of condition you're in after hiatus, etc. If you are seeing a lot of variation in your heart rate with long elevated rates that don't correspond to subjective exertion, you should get a physical before starting back up, especially if you are older and have been sedentary during your time off.


----------

